
A More Inclusive Repository - kumarharsh
https://github.com/retrosight/learning/blob/primary/a-more-inclusive-repository.md
======
kumarharsh
AKA wtf?!?

[https://github.com/Microsoft/calculator/issues/169](https://github.com/Microsoft/calculator/issues/169)

